# 3 year old joke



## polarpop (Dec 5, 2007)

My 3y.o. kid came home from school and said I have a joke for you!

What's brown and hangs out on trees?

I replied, monkeys! 

No...

Squirrels....

No...

birds...

No...

owls...

No...

I give up, what is it?

(biggest grin a 3y.o. can do) Branches!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Cute.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Better than my 2yr old's jokes.

2yr old: Knock Knock
Me: Who's there?
2yr old: Orange!!!!

[kid falls over laughing for a minute with nothing further in the joke]

hehe


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Cyclone said:


> Better than my 2yr old's jokes.
> 
> 2yr old: Knock Knock
> Me: Who's there?
> ...


....that's how I always tell it :lol:


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

If anyone out there has a small child try this. I heard it on a comedy record a LONG time ago and it claimed to always get a laugh from small children. So far for me, that's been true.



> An elephant is crossing a river and as he is midway through, an alligator comes by, and "snip!" bites off the tip of his nose. The elephant looks up and says,
> 
> (at this point you have to hold your nose and raise the pitch of your voice)
> 
> "Vedy fuddy. Vedy fuddy."


Try it.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

When our granddaughter was little, my husband would tell her, "Look at the bird!" and when she looked, he would steal a french fry from her plate. This became the big game between them. One day when she was about 3, she decided to turn the tables on Grampa. She told him, "Look at the bird, Grampa!" When he looked at the imaginary bird she stole a french fry from her own plate!:lol:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I pulled the same joke on my kiddos, except my schtick was to point out the
window, saying _"Look! It's Haley's comet!"_ It became a family tradition, then
when the rugrats finally caught on to my scam, they turned the tables on me.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

One of my smiddletts, the 4 year old:

Smiddlett: Knock-knock!
smiddy: Who's there?
Smiddlett: Yee!
smiddy: Yee who!
Smiddlett: That's the way to party dad, yeah!

I couldn't stop laughing I never heard that one before...so I had to bring it back to Earth:

smiddy: Knock-knock!
Smiddlett: Who's there?
smiddy: Boo!
Smiddlett: Boo who?
smiddy: You don't have to cry about it.

Smiddlett: Ah dad!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

The things we learn from our kiddos

One of my favorites:

"Knock knock.
Who's there?
Banana.

Knock knock.
Who's there?
Banana.

Knock knock.
Who's there?
Banana.

Knock knock.
Who's there?
Orange you glad I didn't say _banana_?"


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

These jokes are a LOT more than just 3 years old! I heard them ... well let's just say decades ago. Ha-Ha

(The subject says the thread is about 3 year old jokes.)


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

Here's my fave

Knock, Knock
Who's there?
Interrupting cow!
Interru...
MOO!

Variations:
Lawyer: I object
Starfish: Hand on face


----------



## glennb (Sep 21, 2006)

I remember in a movie once a kid wanted to tell a joke she'd heard in school then said - I better not since we have company. The parents had the local priest over for dinner or the husbands boss and wife or something like that. The parent's said - It's OK, go ahead. The kid says - OK, What did one c*cks*cker say to the other c*cks*cker ?


----------

